# utorrent port blocked



## guysmiley (Dec 6, 2005)

Hey Guys,

I'm trying to do some downloads via utorrent, but I can't seem to open my port for the connections needed, so my download speeds are almost zero. I've used all of the resources provided by utorrent and I've even momentarily shut off my windows firewall to see if that help. I've forwarded the connection through my Belkin router and through Windows Firewall, it doesn't seem to help. When I was running utorrent late last year, it worked just fine. my downloads were blazing in an 64 kbps or so. my total download rate was topping 300 kbps. Any help on this would be nice.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's against the Forum rules to provide P2P(torrent) help.



> TSF RULES - QUICK REFERENCE
> 
> * You may not have multiple identities
> * You may not use swear words or any alternative spelling for swear words in a post. This includes using undesirable
> ...


----------

